# The greenhouse orchid dance



## monocotman (Oct 27, 2016)

Not sure where to post this.
I find this totally random and very funny.
This a Dutch cymbidium grower. 

http://shop.lzorchidee.nl/en/

Check out the greenhouse orchid dance in the bottom left hand corner!

David


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 27, 2016)

:rollhappy:

There are no similar videos coming out of my greenhouse. A) I can't dance, B) Who on earth has room in their greenhouse to dance?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 27, 2016)

I can barely stand and turn around in mine!


----------



## abax (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm very tired after watching all that dancing. What a way
to attract customers...beautiful flowers, beautiful women and a sense of humor. Great!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 28, 2016)

I enjoyed that; it was fun. Can you watch it full screen?


----------



## Secundino (Oct 28, 2016)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::clap:

You made my day begin with fun!! Liked it!!


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 28, 2016)

Most excellent! The white cymbidium flower wigs are too cool.


----------



## abax (Oct 29, 2016)

Ozpaph, I can watch it full screen on a Mac, but I had to
click it twice. I don't know if that works on a PC.


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 29, 2016)

I watched it all the way through, and then I watched part of it again. Thanks for sharing


----------



## monocotman (Oct 30, 2016)

*Dance*

I love the Sarah Jane cymbidium wigs.
So much I have just ordered a plant.
No plans on using the flowers as a wig.
David


----------



## Markhamite (Oct 30, 2016)

Great video! The plants in there are awesome. Looks like they had a lot of fun making it.


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 11, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> I enjoyed that; it was fun. Can you watch it full screen?


The video is on Vimeo Here. You can see it full screen at a very high quality.


----------

